# One of my reds is almost pure black



## Seany B (Dec 12, 2003)

One of my RBP's is a very very dark colour however the other one is regular colour. COuld this be disease or breeding or maybe just nothing?
They are about 6 inches and there are only 2 of them in a 65 gallon tank.
No sign of eggs yet or strange behaviour. anything I should do?


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

edited


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Seany B Posted on May 14 2004, 04:08 AM
> One of my RBP's is a very very dark colour however the other one is regular colour. COuld this be disease or breeding or maybe just nothing?
> *Yes* _Without a photo its only a guess._
> 
> ...


----------

